# enabling tivowebplus for the internet



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I have tivowebplus installed and set as port 80 with a password in the tivoweb.cfg file. What I don't know how to do is how to set up my router to allow for accessing tivowebplus from the internet (outside my private network). I'm using Verizon FIOS (Fiber optic) as my ISP and a wireless d-link router. It uses pppoe with I believe a dynamic ip address. I realize I would need to use a service like no-ip to set up a static domain name. What I don't know how to do is how to have my router and firewall (norton internet security) allow the connection from the internet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> I have tivowebplus installed and set as port 80 with a password in the tivoweb.cfg file. What I don't know how to do is how to set up my router to allow for accessing tivowebplus from the internet (outside my private network). I'm using Verizon FIOS (Fiber optic) as my ISP and a wireless d-link router. It uses pppoe with I believe a dynamic ip address. I realize I would need to use a service like no-ip to set up a static domain name. What I don't know how to do is how to have my router and firewall (norton internet security) allow the connection from the internet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


On your router you need to forward port 80 to the ip address you assigned to your tivo. Can't help on the specific instructions for your firewall. I let my router be my firewall.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> On your router you need to forward port 80 to the ip address you assigned to your tivo. Can't help on the specific instructions for your firewall. I let my router be my firewall.


You might want to set the port to something other than 80, like 8080 (to be safe use something over 1000, low port numbers are often used by other apps) , otherwise I think ALL internet traffic gets sent to your tivo. then forward that new port to your tivo. All you need to do to access your tivo is add ":8080" without quotes to the end of the ip address (or domain name) like 192.168.1.200.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> You might want to set the port to something other than 80, like 8080 (to be safe use something over 1000, low port numbers are often used by other apps) , otherwise I think ALL internet traffic gets sent to your tivo. then forward that new port to your tivo. All you need to do to access your tivo is add ":8080" without quotes to the end of the ip address (or domain name) like 192.168.1.200.


I have all four of my DTiVos' TWP web enabled. I have them each on their own port. 8010, 8020, 8030, and 8040. Just add the port to the ip like WThiers said.

ipaddressort


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> You might want to set the port to something other than 80, like 8080 (to be safe use something over 1000, low port numbers are often used by other apps) , otherwise I think ALL internet traffic gets sent to your tivo. then forward that new port to your tivo. All you need to do to access your tivo is add ":8080" without quotes to the end of the ip address (or domain name) like 192.168.1.200.


That should have been 192.168.1.200:8080


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the help. Last night I tried to use orenosp for this purpose but I couldn't get the router to set it up corrrectly. I think I'll read up more on my router's documentation online and maybe I'll just try the standard method you guys are suggesting. How secure is this method of just using port 8080? I'm not very paranoid as a whole but I don't want to give someone an opening into my tivo so they can destroy the whole thing.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

In order to use a port other than 80 for TiVoWebPlus, you'll need to edit tivoweb.cfg and restart TiVoWebPlus (and forward whatever port you choose in your router). This can be done from within Hackman (Commands Page button > Preferences > Edit a file). My main TiVo uses port 8888.


----------



## owlhooter (May 29, 2005)

Also just as an FYI, Verizon blocks port 80 inbound on FIOS anyways, so you will have to use 8080 or some other port of your choosing. Make sure the password is secure and working and you should be fine, just set up your router to forward that port over so that it's the only traffic sent to the Tivo.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

Another option, if you're somewhat paranoid like I am, is to set up a web server on a PC somewhere in your house, and configure that server to password protect a folder under your web root and forward it to the tivo. You can also apply SSL while you're at it, for additional security. Works for me, let me know if anyone wants any additional info on how set it up (I'm using Apache 2 w/ SSL on Win XP).


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

Another option, if you're somewhat paranoid like I am, is to set up a web server on a PC somewhere in your house, and configure that server to password protect a folder under your web root and forward it to the tivo. You can also apply SSL while you're at it, for additional security. Works for me, let me know if anyone wants any additional info on how set it up (I'm using Apache 2 w/ SSL on Win XP).


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Another option: port redirection in your router, if it supports this. I now have ports 8888,8889, and 8890 set to redirect to my TiVos, which are all set to the default port of 80 in tivoweb.cfg.

my.ip.address:8888 > redirect to internal port 80 at internal IP address x.x.x.70
my.ip.address:8889 > redirect to internal port 80 at internal IP address x.x.x.71
my.ip.address:8890 > redirect to internal port 80 at internal IP address x.x.x.72

A user name and password can still be set in tivoweb.cfg, but no port change is necessary.


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

I would like to do this but I'm having no success. I think my problems is my DSL modem. It is connected to my Linksys WRT54GS router. My Tivo is connected to the Linksys. I've decided to use port 8081 and have edited tivoweb.cfg.

Do I need to forward this port on both the DSL modem and my router?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Do I need to forward this port on both the DSL modem and my router?


What make/model of "modem" is it? It may actually be a modem/router combo. If that is the case, it should be possible to set it to bridge mode and use it as only a modem, and let your WRT54GS do the routing. FYI, a WRT54GS (version 1.1) loaded with Thibor 14 is what I'm using for port redirection.


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

A quick note that most SPI router will not allow you to access your external IP from your internal LAN, you might need to try from somewhere from your LAN at home, like your office or something.

This could be adding to the confusion.

So, if I am on my desktop which is 192.168.0.2 and I try to access my tivo at 192.168.0.14 but from my external IP, it will just do nothing since the router is simply dropping the packets:

192.168.0.2 -> ex.ternal.ip.addy:8080 -> 192.168.0.14:80

I hope that makes sense. 

In my WRT54G, I have:

Filter Internet NAT Redirection

enabled which allows me to do what I explained above.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> In order to use a port other than 80 for TiVoWebPlus, you'll need to edit tivoweb.cfg and restart TiVoWebPlus (and forward whatever port you choose in your router). This can be done from within Hackman (Commands Page button > Preferences > Edit a file). My main TiVo uses port 8888.


Hackman prompts me for a password except that I don't have a password in my tivoweb.cfg file because I'm using orenosp to connect via the internet. What should I put in there then?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> Hackman prompts me for a password except that I don't have a password in my tivoweb.cfg file because I'm using orenosp to connect via the internet. What should I put in there then?


I'd telnet in and use joe to edit the tivoweb.cfg file.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> Hackman prompts me for a password except that I don't have a password in my tivoweb.cfg file because I'm using orenosp to connect via the internet. What should I put in there then?


The password request you're seeing is for hackman itself. The default password for the hackman config page is, cleverly enough, "password." Then you can set it for whatever you want. All explained in the ReadMe.


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> What make/model of "modem" is it? It may actually be a modem/router combo. If that is the case, it should be possible to set it to bridge mode and use it as only a modem, and let your WRT54GS do the routing. FYI, a WRT54GS (version 1.1) loaded with Thibor 14 is what I'm using for port redirection.


OK, I think I got it working. I enabled DMZ on my DSL modem and directed it to the WAN IP of my Linksys. It's working from home - tomorrow I'll try from the office.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I have tivowebplus installed and set as port 80 with a password in the tivoweb.cfg file. What I don't know how to do is how to set up my router to allow for accessing tivowebplus from the internet (outside my private network). I'm using Verizon FIOS (Fiber optic) as my ISP and a wireless d-link router. It uses pppoe with I believe a dynamic ip address. I realize I would need to use a service like no-ip to set up a static domain name. What I don't know how to do is how to have my router and firewall (norton internet security) allow the connection from the internet. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Say, did you ever get it going? I too have Verizon FIOS with a D-Link DI-624. According to the manual, it looks like you should configure the router for a virtual server. Mine is set like this:

Private IP: 192.168.0.10
Protocol Type: TCP
Private Port: 80
Public Port: 8010

But when I try _my_ip_:8010, I get nothing. And yes, I'm not actually typing "my_ip". I've also tried from both home and work.

Setting up a virtual server is supposed to automatically setup the proper firewall rules.

Anyway, since you have the same setup, I was wondering if you'd had any luck.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you read this? Obviously, you'll need to change some paths for a Zippered drive, as "/ptvupgrade" won't exist.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Have you read this? Obviously, you'll need to change some paths for a Zippered drive, as "/ptvupgrade" won't exist.


Thanks for the link. That site (portforward.com) is _extremely_ helpful as was the article on your site. Still, I was 99% there. I was forwarding TCP and they say to forward both TCP and UDP. I made the change, but it's not really helping at all. I suppose there's a chance it might work at work tomorrow, but I'm not hopeful since it didn't work today. I know verizon blocks port 80, but I can't get 8010 to work either.

I tried opening telnet temporarily and that didn't work either. I even tried setting the port to some oddball number like 1253. No luck.

Is it possible that Verizon is somehow just blocking that traffic?


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

As expected, I still can't get through Verizon here at work. My router is now configured exactly as portforward.com suggests and I still get nothing.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

I just talked to our networking expert here at work. He was wondering is the ZyXel I'm using for bridge mode might be blocking something. I suppose I can check that out tonight. He also suggested running Shields Up from grc.com. It's supposed to probe your network and tell you which ports are open. So I'll give that a shot too to see if it can see my open port.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Have you tried it with the public and private port the same?


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Have you tried it with the public and private port the same?


I sure have. And after making any changes, I do a full restart on TiVoWeb, then check to make sure I can still access it internally. That way I eliminate any stupid moves like changing tivoweb.cfg while it's still mounted in readonly mode.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I am also having trouble getting access from outside my home network. I can access them internally using the router address (192.168.1.xxx:8081), my external address (xx.xx.xx.xxx:8081), and through DYNDNS (myaddress.dyndns.org:8081). But I cannot get access from work. 
Here's my setup:
Roadrunner cable into a Thompson modem into a Linksys BEFW11S4 V4. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> I am also having trouble getting access from outside my home network. I can access them internally using the router address (192.168.1.xxx:8081), my external address (xx.xx.xx.xxx:8081), and through DYNDNS (myaddress.dyndns.org:8081). But I cannot get access from work.
> Here's my setup:
> Roadrunner cable into a Thompson modem into a Linksys BEFW11S4 V4. Any insight is appreciated.


They might be port blocking at your work, try from a friends house.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> They might be port blocking at your work, try from a friends house.


EDIT: Oops. You weren't replying to me. 

They're not. I talked with the team lead for the server/networking team this morning to get advice and he flat out told me they're not blocking it from this end.

He did suggest that I bypass the ZyXel (for my wireless bridge) and plug it straight into our main router to see if that eliminates the problem. Of course when I got the wireless bridge setup, I returned the 50' cable I'd picked up in case I couldn't make the bridge work. I might see if there's a cable I can borrow for a day or two here at work somewhere.


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok, I'm having the exact same problem.

I recently installed TivoWebPlus on my SD-DVR40 (errr.... SD-DVR160  ).

I can access TWP fine from my LAN, but not so much from the outside (one of the main reasons I installed it in the first place). I have set the port in tivoweb.cfg to 5900, and I have set my router (a standard WRT54G) to forward 5900-5901 to 192.168.1.104 (where my Tivo Lives). Nothing.

I've tried going back to port 80, as I've heard that many can only get it to work there, nothing.

I've tried completely cutting off the firewall in my router, and nothing (as it is, I've got the Anon Internet Requests box unticked for now).

I don't know what else to try. I've sucessfully forwarded ports on this router before, so I'm not sure what the problem is... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Now I'm really confused. I did several tests tonight and I can't figure out what they mean.

First, I hard wired the tivo directly to my main router. Still no luck whatsoever. So it's not the bridge blocking things.

Then I enabled remote management on my router (main router, not the bridge router connected to the tivo) so I can try things at work. It's set for port 8080. And when I hit my _DynDNS.com_:8080 address, it popped up up just fine. So clearly Verizon will allow ports other than 80 through.


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

OK, I know this question isnt only related to this, but since I am trying to enable TWP from the interweb, it does pertain to here. 

I got this all working, using the DVR playground guide. it really was pretty simple, even for me. hell, I can barley even spell Linux, much less do anything with it. 
I had to use the Joe text editor to edit in the user, pass, and port in tivoweb.cfg. however, when I first tried, it said it was read only. doing some research, if found on here the command of:

mount -o remount,rw /

this put it into read/write, I assume. no, how do I go about setting it BACK to read only? I am afraid to do much until I do.

-Cambo


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

mount -o remount,ro /

A lot of what you're doing could be helped by hackman (see my sig), but be sure to read the readme and understand exactly what you're doing before you start hacking.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

mount -o remount,ro /

eta: too slow.


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

PortlandPaw said:


> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> A lot of what you're doing could be helped by hackman (see my sig), but be sure to read the readme and understand exactly what you're doing before you start hacking.


yes, the DVR playground said to use the hackman. I was suprised that it was not included with the zipper. I was just starting to peruse the use of hackman, installation, etc. wanted to make sure it was compatible with the 6.2, the version of TWP I am running, etc.

Thanks for the help guys. I thought that it might be as you said, but didnt want to call down Gozor or anything.

BTW, I can now go to my dyndns site and get the TWP. of course, I am still here on my own network. but since the addy bar has my dyndns in it, I assume it is actually working.

-Cambo


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

The Zipper also installs aliases for these commands. See the readme file for a full list. Type these in at bash: ro (read only), rw (read-write).


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

SteelersFan said:


> The Zipper also installs aliases for these commands. See the readme file for a full list. Type these in at bash: ro (read only), rw (read-write).


oh man, aliases and such is so far beyond me at this point. I have no clue as to what they are, do, and dont do. but what you say sort of makes sense.

ah, from Saugus, I see. the Saugus cafe is nice, but doesnt compare to the weigh station.

-Cambo


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

FYI, when using PTVNet, you can use "rootwrite" (writeable) and "rootread" (read-only).


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's the part of the readme file that explains aliases. The readme file is on your Zipper tools CD:

```
3. Installs a profile with aliases that provides shortcuts to commonly 
used commands.  For example, to mount your root drive as read-write, instead of 
typing out the full mount o remount,rw /, you simply type rw.  See the 
readme for the full list of aliases installed.  The script first checks to see if you 
have an existing profile, and then prompts you if you want to replace it.  If you 
choose to replace it, the script backs up your existing profile in the root directory 
as /.profile.bak.  The new profile contains the following aliases:
&#61656;	MOUNT READ WRITE = rw  (instead of "mount -o remount,rw /")
&#61656;	MOUNT READ ONLY = ro (instead of "mount -o remount,ro /")
&#61656;	START TIVOWEBPLUS WITH CONSOLE = twp
&#61656;	FIND THE LOCATION OF A FILE = ffind (instead of "find / -name")
&#61656;	EDIT YOUR rc.sysinit.author FILE = author
&#61656;	EDIT YOUR CRONTAB = root
&#61656;	RESTART TWP = twprs
```
Do you live near Saugus? It's growing too fast around here! :down:


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

ah, that makes sense. it is sort of like a shortcut in windows, or maybe like set path in DOS. well, isnt that slick. I was just able to telnet in, use the rw alias, edit my rs.sysinit.author file, adjust the endpadplus settings, save, exit to shell, and remount to ro. damn, I am proud of myself. 

thanks for all the help to a newb. 

no, I dont live Saugus, but spend a lot of time in the area. mostly been in newhall, valencia proper, like the mall area and cal arts, and canyon country. oh, and ALOT of time eating and drinking at El Presidente. 

-Cambo


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, but using Hackman, I can edit my .cfg file to the change the UID, pword, and port.

Still out of luck.

Anyone have any idea/direction for me to try?


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

reading your previous post, it seems like your set up is similar to mine, and it worked for me. how do you have your dyn dns set up? 

-Cambo


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't have a dyn dns, I was just using my router's external IP address.


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

then I have no clue. I was just able to get to TWP by doing the same.

-Cambo


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I can access TWP using the dyndns or external IP address from within my LAN. However, I cannot access it either way from the outside. 

I am using:
ISP: Verizon FiOS
AP: Linksys WRT54GS v.1 (DD-WRT v23SP1 (04/19/06))
External port 8021 is forwarded to 192.168.xxx.xxx:80

I think my problem is router related and I may start over by flashing it with more recent firmware, re-enter all the settings, and see if that helps. But if anyone has any suggestions...


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Martin,

I have the WRT54G v1.1, and have reflashed my firmware as well, still to no avail.

Also, for what its worse, now I cannot open TivoWebPlus from within my LAN, either.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

You should go to www.grc.com, then click on Shields Up. From there go to User Specified Custom Port Probe. That should tell you if you have the port up to the world or not.

For some reason my port 8080 is open. That's the port I use to do remote administration on my main router. But any port I try to open for TWP shows up as Stealth. I'm not sure why I can't get my ports open, but I sent a very detailed question in to DLink. Hopefully they can shed some light.


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok... Figured everything out...

After changing the port in Hackman, I wasn't restarting TivoWebPlus. The one time I did, I couldn't get back into TivoWebPlus because for whatever reason, when on the internal LAN, I didn't know you had to supply the port number at the end.

So, having restarted TivoWebPlus, it got it to listen to the Router correctly, and I'm set


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

hmm, I didnt realize that even though I can get through my dyndns.org addy that there could still be a problem. now I just might have to get in my car and drive someplace. 
my firmware is 4.20.6, not sure if the router is v1.1 or not. 

-Cambo


----------



## NooBee99 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello
I have 3 networked & hacked Tivo's (1 SD-DVR40, 2 HR10-250) which all work fine with TWP on my local network. I have port forwarded each tivo with a different port in my router. I can remotely log in and control the SD tivo from the internet, but neither of the HD tivos will connect. If I use the local network IP & port I can login. Also, If I use my internet IP & port (loopback) I can login, but from the internet both HD units timeout and don't display the password box. I have edited the tivoweb.cfg on each tivo to set the correct port, username & password, and tried using different ports. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cambo357 said:


> yes, the DVR playground said to use the hackman. I was suprised that it was not included with the zipper.
> -Cambo


FYI... Hackman isn't included in zipper anymore (it was originally) because too many noobs would hose their Tivo accidentally and and need help and didn't have the skills to fix the problem. Now if they want hackman they have to learn how to install it and activate it first. Kind of like "security thru obscurity".


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Technically it's included just not active on the initial Zipper install, but you get the point.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> Technically it's included just not active on the initial Zipper install, but you get the point.


According to the wiki:

Ver 3.4

¬ Removes hackman module if Zipper installation is detected.

If it is an inital installation of the enhancement script the modual is removed. Its easy enough to get if you try


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know how this thread has gotten so far off course, but I just wanted to check in and report that I finally got my problems resolved. I was convinced that the router was the problem because the port scanner kept showing the port was in stealth mode. But someone on another board privided a valuable clue. If the port that is open can't reach it's detination, it will show up as stealth rather then open.

To make a long story short, I had the networking options on the DTiVo setup wrong. It's wired to a ZyXel that's operating in bridge mode. I had the default gateway and DNS server configured to point to the ZyXel. Since everything appeared to be working correctly, I assumed that was correct. Once I changed those values to point to the main router and rebooted, everything started working like a champ!

My DynDNS address is working just great from here at home. I'm sure it will work fine tomorrow at work as well.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

MEJHarrison said:


> I don't know how this thread has gotten so far off course, but I just wanted to check in and report that I finally got my problems resolved. I was convinced that the router was the problem because the port scanner kept showing the port was in stealth mode. But someone on another board privided a valuable clue. If the port that is open can't reach it's detination, it will show up as stealth rather then open.
> 
> To make a long story short, I had the networking options on the DTiVo setup wrong. It's wired to a ZyXel that's operating in bridge mode. I had the default gateway and DNS server configured to point to the ZyXel. Since everything appeared to be working correctly, I assumed that was correct. Once I changed those values to point to the main router and rebooted, everything started working like a champ!
> 
> ...


Congrats, It had to be something simple like that.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> I had the default gateway and DNS server configured to point to the ZyXel.


Whoops! 

[EDIT]

I see your router supports static DHCP. I couldn't locate the online manual for it, but the capability is in the latest firmware. Static DHCP would prevent an "oops" such as that. Read here. Find me a manual (PDF) or some screen shots, and I'll add the instructions for that router to the article.


----------



## chengka (Jan 14, 2002)

Ok. I give. I can't locate tivoweb.cfg anywhere. It's definitely not in /tivowebplus. I did a "find . tivoweb.cfg from root root and I cannot find it. I even tried creating a file and just putting a username on line1 and pwd on line 2, then restarted Tivowebplus. It did not ask me for a userid when I accessed it. What am I missing?


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

chengka said:


> Ok. I give. I can't locate tivoweb.cfg anywhere. It's definitely not in /tivowebplus. I did a "find . tivoweb.cfg from root root and I cannot find it. I even tried creating a file and just putting a username on line1 and pwd on line 2, then restarted Tivowebplus. It did not ask me for a userid when I accessed it. What am I missing?


Mine is in /tivowebplus. I don't know why you're not seeing it.



Yog-Sothoth said:


> I see your router supports static DHCP. I couldn't locate the online manual for it, but the capability is in the latest firmware. Static DHCP would prevent an "oops" such as that. Read here. Find me a manual (PDF) or some screen shots, and I'll add the instructions for that router to the article.


You can find a manual here. Hope it helps with your instructions. Search for "Product Manual". There's a link from that page.

If it matters, mine is actually a VDI-624. That just means it came from Verizon. I'm not sure if there are any hardware differences with the standard DI-624. Although it does have Verizon firmware (2.43DDM). From what I've read, that firmware has some sort of backdoor to allow Verizon to get into it. Probably for tech support reasons. Also mine is a Rev C. I'm not really sure if that matters or not, but there you are.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

One more odd thing I just noticed. I installed the zipper last weekend. So obviously Hackman wasn't installed. I know how to do it, but was too busy with getting the network piece worked out. Somewhere in all my playing, I suddenly have Hackman showing up now. That's wierd because I've not uninstalled rbautch's script yet. Nor have I re-run tweak.sh yet.

That's really odd. But I was planning to get to it at some point I guess.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

MEJHarrison said:


> One more odd thing I just noticed. I installed the zipper last weekend. So obviously Hackman wasn't installed. I know how to do it, but was too busy with getting the network piece worked out. Somewhere in all my playing, I suddenly have Hackman showing up now. That's wierd because I've not uninstalled rbautch's script yet. Nor have I re-run tweak.sh yet.
> 
> That's really odd. But I was planning to get to it at some point I guess.


Hackman takes a couple of restarts before it shows up in TWP. Chances are good though that it isn't activated yet. That's the info you need to find in the Hackman Readme file.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hackman takes a couple of restarts before it shows up in TWP. Chances are good though that it isn't activated it yet. That's the info you need to find in the Hackman Readme file.


Only took once for me, but hey whatever works.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

chengka said:


> Ok. I give. I can't locate tivoweb.cfg anywhere. It's definitely not in /tivowebplus. I did a "find . tivoweb.cfg from root root and I cannot find it. I even tried creating a file and just putting a username on line1 and pwd on line 2, then restarted Tivowebplus. It did not ask me for a userid when I accessed it. What am I missing?


Try: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

chengka said:


> Ok. I give. I can't locate tivoweb.cfg anywhere. It's definitely not in /tivowebplus. I did a "find . tivoweb.cfg from root root and I cannot find it. I even tried creating a file and just putting a username on line1 and pwd on line 2, then restarted Tivowebplus. It did not ask me for a userid when I accessed it. What am I missing?


Make sure you have the syntax right for the find command.

find / -name "tivoweb.cfg"


----------



## chengka (Jan 14, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> Try: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg.


Thanks I'll check.



Luv2DrvFst said:


> Make sure you have the syntax right for the find command.
> 
> find / -name "tivoweb.cfg"


It does help to do it correctly! Thanks. Here is what I use at work on Unix, but I need my notes for this darn thing everytime I use it
>find . -name tivoweb.cfg -print 2> /dev/null | grep tivoweb.cfg


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> Hackman takes a couple of restarts before it shows up in TWP. Chances are good though that it isn't activated yet. That's the info you need to find in the Hackman Readme file.


I couldn't find it in the readme. So I searched the *.itcl file, figured out what was controlling it and fixed it. Now I have Hackman. 

Of course I do need to find time to actually read the readme now. But at least I have the good sense not to mess with it until then.


----------



## chengka (Jan 14, 2002)

MEJHarrison said:


> I couldn't find it in the readme. So I searched the *.itcl file, figured out what was controlling it and fixed it. Now I have Hackman.
> 
> Of course I do need to find time to actually read the readme now. But at least I have the good sense not to mess with it until then.


You might want to make sure you are in compliance


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

chengka said:


> You might want to make sure you are in compliance


I have. That's what I meant when I said I searched the itcl fild and found what was controlling it. It's something like "if (compliance == 0)" then print warning. So I found compliance variable at the top of the file and changed it. That I had no problem with. I've been a programmer for years. It was the networking stuff that kicked my butt.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> You can find a manual here. Hope it helps with your instructions. Search for "Product Manual". There's a link from that page.


The manual on the site was written for an older firmware.

Assuming you're running the latest firmware, would you please look for a screen (in the router's configuration) with "static DHCP" or "assign IP by MAC address" and send me a JPEG of the screen shot? Thanks.

[EDIT]

I found this, but a screen shot would still be helpful (some are the picture-menu types). I went ahead and added a comment below the article with those instructions.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Assuming you're running the latest firmware, would you please look for a screen (in the router's configuration) with "static DHCP" or "assign IP by MAC address" and send me a JPEG of the screen shot? Thanks.


I'm not on the latest firmware for the D-Link. But I think it is the latest Verizon firmware for the router. I'm not sure what would happen if I dumped the Verizon firmware for the DLink firmware. Anyway, here's the screen shot you wanted:

Screenshot

I erased the address of my home router and my MAC address from the DHCP Client field. I'm not sure the MAC address if confidential, but I did it just in case. Let me know if this doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks. That's _exactly_ what I needed. :up:


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have been able to get my system setup where I can connect from outside to my passworded TivowebPlus. When I get to the now showing screen and hit view, it starts up Windows media player and then it gives me an error message saying

Windows media player cannot play the file because the specified protocol is not supported. In the open URL dialog, try opening the file using a different transport potocol.

I looked in tools, otions and network tab and all protocols are checked.

What options do I have? This is my work laptop so I would prefer to not add too many other programs, but will consider all options. 

In my router is forwarded the port with both tcp and udp protocols.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have TyShow installed? If not, you don't have the codec to use the "View" links.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/

I assume you have vserver set up.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Do you have TyShow installed? If not, you don't have the codec to use the "View" links.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tyshow/
> 
> I assume you have vserver set up.


Yes, vserver is working. I can click the view and watch from my main computer.
I do not have TyShow installed. Thanks for the tip. I will look into installing it

Any tips on which version?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Get BETA-0.14.exe.

Read this.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Get BETA-0.14.exe.
> 
> Read this.


Thanks,

That was extremely helpful. I was only missing having TyShow installed and once I did that it worked perfectly.
I have only tried it out on my internal network so far. I tried to pick up a neighbors unsecured wireless and get in from outside, but it was too weak for streaming.

:up:


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

wow, I had no clue you could do this. now this means I will spend even MORE time playing with my tivo.

so I got vserve installed, as well as tyshow. I can now see the view link on the side of now showing list in TWP. but when I click on it, windows media player opens for just a second, and then closes. this happens within both firefox and ie. so, what gives?

-Cambo


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> windows media player opens for just a second, and then closes


Did you run SuperPatch, and were the recordings you're trying to view recorded _after_ you ran it?


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

Human123 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> That was extremely helpful. I was only missing having TyShow installed and once I did that it worked perfectly.
> I have only tried it out on my internal network so far. I tried to pick up a neighbors unsecured wireless and get in from outside, but it was too weak for streaming.
> ...


Well I have tried it at work and I can connect to Tivoweb and see the now playing list and everything else, but when I click view, it starts media player, says connecting... and then the window closes after about 10 seconds of trying.

The 3rd time I tried this it asked for the password again which I thought was strange since I was already in Tivoweb.

Work download speed is great and I have 892 upload at my home.

Anyone have any clues?
Thanks


----------



## cambo357 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Did you run SuperPatch, and were the recordings you're trying to view recorded _after_ you ran it?


well, I know I did not run superpatch manually, I thought it ran with the zipper, or maybe with the PTVupgrade disk. how can I tell if it has been run or not? I know I have been able to use that thing we are not allowed to talk about, and it seemed to work fine. from what I understand, superpatch is what allows this, correct? or is it safe to run a second time, and not have it mess up previous recordings?

-Cambo


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Human123 said:


> Well I have tried it at work and I can connect to Tivoweb and see the now playing list and everything else, but when I click view, it starts media player, says connecting... and then the window closes after about 10 seconds of trying.
> 
> The 3rd time I tried this it asked for the password again which I thought was strange since I was already in Tivoweb.
> 
> ...


You'll need an awfully big pipe for this to work -- I suspect it can't be done in today's environment. Look into Etivo...that works.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

PortlandPaw said:


> You'll need an awfully big pipe for this to work -- I suspect it can't be done in today's environment. Look into Etivo...that works.


I knew it would take some resources, but it sounded like alot of people were having success doing this, so I thought it possible. 
By media player trying to connect and then closing you think this is totally "pipe" related?
Thanks


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

PortlandPaw said:


> You'll need an awfully big pipe for this to work -- I suspect it can't be done in today's environment. Look into Etivo...that works.


From what I have read about ETivo is that it extractsxxx, encodes, everything but stream

I was hoping that you could just stream a show across the internet. I can stream on my local network at 49Mbps. I am not an expert, but it seems like with a decent connection, it should work.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Human123 said:


> From what I have read about ETivo is that it extractsxxx, encodes, everything but stream
> 
> I was hoping that you could just stream a show across the internet. I can stream on my local network at 49Mbps. I am not an expert, but it seems like with a decent connection, it should work.


Around your local network sure, but I think since the title of this thread is "enabling tivowebplus for the INTERNET" (emphasis added) Paw thought you were streaming over the internet. You won't get anywhere near that with what most people have as broadband in their home. MAYBE if you have FIOS, but short of that you won't have a fat enough pipe.


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> and restart TiVoWebPlus (and forward whatever port you choose in your router). This can be done from within Hackman (Commands Page button > Preferences > Edit a file). My main TiVo uses port 8888.


Can I restart TivoWebPlus from telnet? I added the wireless support hack and rebooted the Tivo, now I can't get into TivoWeb but I can ping the TIVO and can telnet into the TIVO. (I realize this post refers to getting into the TIVO from outside the network-but I'm inside my network)


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

I just re-booted the TIVO and it fixed my TivoWeb. It's now running fine alone with the other services


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

tivoROCKSme said:


> Can I restart TivoWebPlus from telnet? I added the wireless support hack and rebooted the Tivo, now I can't get into TivoWeb but I can ping the TIVO and can telnet into the TIVO. (I realize this post refers to getting into the TIVO from outside the network-but I'm inside my network)


If you used the Zipper or my enhancement script, type twprs at bash to restart TWP.


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

I've got my Tivo set up to access via the web, but it's not working from my work computer. I'm pretty sure that the firewall at work is blocking me. I have internet access at work, so I assume port 80 must be open. If I change my tivoweb.cfg file back to port 80, does it seem logical that it will then work?

Also, if I change the TWP port to 80, do I still need to forward that port to my tivo w/in my router? And if I do, will that affect my normal internet surfing at home?

cp


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cp1cp2 said:


> I've got my Tivo set up to access via the web, but it's not working from my work computer. I'm pretty sure that the firewall at work is blocking me. I have internet access at work, so I assume port 80 must be open. If I change my tivoweb.cfg file back to port 80, does it seem logical that it will then work?
> 
> Also, if I change the TWP port to 80, do I still need to forward that port to my tivo w/in my router? And if I do, will that affect my normal internet surfing at home?
> 
> cp


If you fwd port 80 to your tivo, ALL (lets say that again ALL) traffic on port 80 (TCP/IP or web traffic) will go to your tivo.

Are you sure you are trying to connect to the correct IP address and you are forwarding correctly thru your router at home?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Also, if I change the TWP port to 80, do I still need to forward that port to my tivo w/in my router? And if I do, will that affect my normal internet surfing at home?


Yes and no. It will only affect _inbound_ traffic, not outbound traffic. Surfing the internet is outbound traffic, since your computer(s) initiate the connection. The same goes for services such as Vonage; there usually isn't any port forwarding necessary, as the Vonage adapter actually initiates the connection, not someone calling you.


----------

